# How Do Some of You 'Leash Train' Your Goats?



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I am working on this with the Boers. The NDs we had were VERY easy for me to leash train in just a few hours and they came to us wild as ever. I can usually get an animal to do what I want it to. Goats are a bit more stubborn but really not much different than other animals. I am starting a bit late with the Boer Yearlings but would like to find out some of the things that have helped some of you in training the goat to follow on leash. These are big heavy girls.

I have two stubborn heads- one actually threw an enormous fit when she was put on the leash jerking her head, spinning wildly, tossing her head up and down and even yelling. No more of that.. I got in front of her - gave a tough scolding verbally while holding her collar firmly making her look straight forward at me and then gently tugging on her,, giving slack.. giving command.. then if she came I gave a treat, then tug.. then slack.. tug.. tug .. tug... and when she came.. I gave another treat. 
This is quite a process with this one goat(peony) ya.. she comes up on several threads as our problem goat here but I do love her & I think she just needs some work as it has helped her attitude a lot.
I could use some tips.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I have 2 boer doelings I started them about 4 weeks old. I just tied them to the fence with their grain pan in front of em then when they are both done I untie them an take em back to mom. One did really well the other had a huge fit but now has settled down really good. I didnt do anymore than just lead them back an then yesterday I started leading them in the other direction of mom an they where not happy about it but followed fairly well. I plan on doing this for a few more weeks then I want to start training them to set up. With the one that threw the biggest fit tying her up to the fence seemed to make the process easier on her once she realized she couldnt go anywhere with out choking herself she now stays put till she is untied. I havent tried to leash train an older goat but for me I would prolly tie her up for a few weeks till the goat figures out what being on a leash means (ie you go when I say you go lol) that just my thougth Im sure there are other ways as well so I will be checking back to see all the answers you get.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Marcey.. I think it is always best to start off with young ones. I have one young one that is easy to train and she is doing well. Starting with strong-willed Yearlings hasnt been the best but after these last few times,- they are starting to like this very much. Peony is a stubborn head and needs help in all sorts of ways with her social skills. She loves kids and loves the dog so I will keep working with her. NONE of the goats like her much minus her twin sister.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have a young doe who is like that, never has been great on the leash, how she got through the 4-H fairs I don't know...lol

With that said, I've noticed some of our stubborn brats have been easier to walk with a halter vs. a dog collar. For example the one I mentioned above, if you put a dog collar on her, good luck. If you put a halter on her, you might get somewhere a little faster lol
We have twin Feb does who are trained, but have gone through a phase and want to drag you. So the halters are a necessity. This is what we use:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/poly-rope-sheep-halter/camid/LIV/cp/0040089/cn/33083/

I like that they have a clip on the end, esp. when the kids go to the fairs, we can tie them up whenever need be by simply clipping them, then less chance of them getting free.

I think we ordered the shorter one, so next year when I order more I'll order the longer ones, especially since I do use them on the adults.
In fact, I use it on our buck occassionally as well.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I tie my 2 month old kids up to something sturdy and go a little ways away. They jerk and scream bloody murder but after 15 minutes they calm down. The next day, I try leading them. If they are just out of control, I tie them up again. Most of the time they learn in the first lesson that the leash isn't mean and they aren't going to get away from it. When leading them, I do like you said you do. Pull and as soon as they take a step, slack and lots of praise. They learn very quickly and I find that the "staking out" saves a lot of energy and time.


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

It is easier to use halters for teaching them to lead. We got two Boer-cross wethers that were never handled and wild so I put them on halters right away and they learned quickly. The first day they leaped around like gazelles but the next day they had settled down.  Now they are our best working goats, driving and packing.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I will try the halters.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Get a donkey, burro, etc. With harness around middle to attach goat's lead, the goat will be the most leadable animal you own within a week.

Bob


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Bob.. you mean.. have the donkey pull the goat? That is hilarious! Well.. with our mini goats.. the dog took them for a walk.. They didn't like it too much but the dog did.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I will try the halters too. I had looked for some but couldnt find anything that looked like they would work. Thanks for the link Shadow.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I've heard of people hooking up cows and goats to tractors and breaking them to lead that way hehe! The way we do it is first use a nylon halter, and tie their heads up high, so they cant fight it, and they learn the the lead is in control. Then when you go to walk, put pressure on the lead pulling forward, and when they take a step forward, reward them with letting the pressure off. They'll learn that the pressure means go.

With harder to handle, or more aggressive animals we use a pronged collar. It doesnt hurt them, it just puts them in their place.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't wait to work with these goats. Jury duty for me this week - probably all week or more..?


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> Bob.. you mean.. have the donkey pull the goat? That is hilarious! Well.. with our mini goats.. the dog took them for a walk.. They didn't like it too much but the dog did.


Yes. Just leave em hooked up. The donkey will go as he pleases, the goat will follow!

Bob


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Arkie said:


> Yes. Just leave em hooked up. The donkey will go as he pleases, the goat will follow!
> 
> Bob


. 
 * I would NOT recommend that at all. Please do not be cruel to the animals. *


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

If you are having a very difficult time with the one who threw a fit, just tie her to a sturdy fence post or something and let her pull and scream and cry as much as she wants. Usually, after a time or two, she will learn to respect the leash.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Showmen have been doing that in this area for years with calves. I find it hard to see where the "cruelty" thing comes from.

Bob


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I dont think its animal cruelty even in the slightest, as long as you arent dragging them by their necks as they lay down.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Arkie said:


> Showmen have been doing that in this area for years with calves. I find it hard to see where the "cruelty" thing comes from.
> 
> Bob


 Well, these goats are NOT calves, they are a lot smaller.

What if a donkey takes off running, you tell me a goat can keep up with them? NO they would be drug. THAT is how it is cruel. Take the time and do it yourself. Put a halter on them and work them yourself. I have done that for 12 years.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I start training them very young. I put on a collar and make them take a few steps, and PRAISE them when they listen. I just continue this. Whenever they throw a fit, I keep pulling and don't let them get away with it. If they move forward they get praise and maybe even a treat. It can be tough with the more stubborn goats, but they'll come through. It's a rewarding process once they really start behaving themselves.

As for the donkey idea -- as long as the donkey wouldn't kick them, start running, or roll, that would probably work pretty well. I'd use a very well trained donkey who was used to and tolerant of the goats. If it was a safe donkey I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work, and actually sounds pretty appealing, especially when it comes to full-sized goats. I'm spoiled with my 'lil minis. :laugh:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Well, these goats are NOT calves, they are a lot smaller.
> 
> What if a donkey takes off running, you tell me a goat can keep up with them? NO they would be drug. THAT is how it is cruel. Take the time and do it yourself. Put a halter on them and work them yourself. I have done that for 12 years.


If you have a good broke donkey, and a 200lb problem goat, then i dont see a problem. I dont know if you meant to, but you came across quite rude sounding. To each their own, and if it works for him, and hes doing it safely, i dont think that anyone should be judging.


----------



## HaleyD (Sep 12, 2012)

When I used to show Boers I found that using some type of halter (rope, nylon, etc.) Around their head worked better for me than dog collar. You have much more control over them when you have something on their head. Usually I would just walk them everyday until they figured it out. They will throw fits at first, but if you are consistant eventually they will figure out you are in control and just give up the fight. Ive also found that they learn quicker and fight less if you are in an area unfamiliar to them.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

HaleyD said:


> Ive also found that they learn quicker and fight less if you are in an area unfamiliar to them.


I second this. I trained one of my girls around the driveway and she did much better there than in her own pasture.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Arkie said:


> Yes. Just leave em hooked up. The donkey will go as he pleases, the goat will follow!
> 
> Bob





sweetgoats said:


> .
> * I would NOT recommend that at all. Please do not be cruel to the animals. *





HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> If you have a good broke donkey, and a 200lb problem goat, then i dont see a problem. I dont know if you meant to, but you came across quite rude sounding. To each their own, and if it works for him, and hes doing it safely, i dont think that anyone should be judging.


Thank you. I've never owned a donkey, or a show animal. Haven't the time or inclination for it. Simply passing along what I've known of others doing. One should take any advise given on an internet forum with a LARGE supplement of common sense. 

Perhaps being a bit of an @ss personally, I have to feel out the mods on a new forum to see which rides the highest horse. Holier-Than-Thou attitudes usually provoke me to test the limits!  

Bob


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Please keep in mind that children even under the age of 10 are on this forum. So we ask that everyone keep this in mind when posting on threads.

Remember, keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The donkey suggestion likely will not work with goats. This is an outdated tool for halter breaking foals at weaning. The donkeys used are specially picked for traits that will make them good for this work, but rarely do you see breeders using this "technique" because is is extremely dangerous for both donkey and foal. And they can't just go and hook the foals up to any donkey. I've only seen one breeder doing this and it basically looked as if the breeder had too many foals to handle and halter break so she took a short cut which wasn't as successful as having done it by hand. Let me just say, there were many horse breeders that looked down at this practice. It's not something recommended. It's just laziness to me. You can spend a little bit each day for a week and by the end of the week, the animal should be pretty well halter broke, it really doesn't take much...just time. I would never consider doing this with foals or calves, let alone a goat... a donkey is much larger, stronger, and faster and goats do not react the same as a foal would. That is an old method and one that shouldn't ever be recommended. And yes, it can definately be considered cruelty. It's extremely dangerous and in my opinion, you have a better chance of killing or severely injuring the goat than successfully leash training it this way.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

MODS; posted in jest, Lighten Up Folks! (re-reading my last post might help)

Bob


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Clearly, your first few posts about using a donkey were not a joke...and I don't think anyone took them as a joke. My only reason for disagreeing with you is i've actually seen this done and know how dangerous it can be...I don't want someone to read on here that using a donkey will work to leash break a goat and then go out to their pasture and hook their goat up to their donkey. That could end in tragedy. You may be surprised how many would read your posts and consider doing that.

The OP is asking for serious advice. This forum motto is "keep it friendly, keep it fun"...this is a very easy going, kind group of people and yes many of us do have a sense of humor...but when dangerous advice is given, without any indication of it being a joke, there will be members to step in and disagree with the advice given.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Reprimand taken.

Bob


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I could see it comical in a cartoon but would personally never try it. Believe me I am being tested by a few of my own goats to lead right now. 
My problem is once I get them to take a few steps, they keep wanting to stop and nibble everything they can before I get them to the driveway (where there is lack of goodies) to practice. Arg  but I'll keep working on it. 
I like the halter idea, I do think it would give more control; kind of like other livestock or dogs, if you can control where the head goes vs. pulling on a neck.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

We start with a halter, and at first we tie them all to a back of a tractor on a 2x4 that we have fixed up to hold 8 goats, it is attached in the center to the hitch. we tie the halters to the eye hooks, leaving them nly about a foot of lead. Park the tractor right outside the pen. Just getting them to the tractor the first couple days is a job. We all work together, catching, haltering and getting them the few feet to the back of the tractor. We have the tractor running while we tie them up and the first day we leave them stand there for 20 or so minutes and watch them and then put them back. 
2nd day we repeat, leave them stand their tied for 10 minutes, but then move the tractor just a few inches, so they all have to take a coule steps. Very very slowly. 3rd day is when we pick up the pace, and we go around 20 or 30 feet in a few minutes time. by the end of the week we have them walking behind the tractor around the yard. It is amazing after just 3 or 4 days, how much easier they lead out of the pen to the tractor. After two weeks our show wethers are ready to start exercising, but our does that are in open classes are just walked to halter break behind the tracto. We found running the does behind the tractor keeps them too lean for a breeding stock show. The wethers or does that are going to be in a 4H meat goat show are jogged and even ran at times behind the tractor. 
when we start working with them individually, we put on the halter for the first few practices and the collar at the same time. We use both the first few days. Slowly using the collars more and halters less when setting them up. We always just use the halters on the back of the tractors. 

We have done our goats and lambs like this for years. It works great.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

I would not do it with my own back anymore. My back needs tlc; I tie them up hard and fast and leave them while feeding and watering in that place for however many days it would take. And it works. After they get used to that, leading is one big easy step.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you all for these ideas. I like the halter idea. I am careful about tying up a goat without close supervision but can see how this might help. I am making progress with my one stubborn goat. I also can understand how hard these goats can be on the back when they become stubborn and they don't want to budge. I sometimes have to use a little switch on the back tail .. (very gently) to make the goat move forward. Peony is starting to enjoy her walk now and so am I. She feels quite special and is making the queen goat jealous ... now everyone wants to go for a walk.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I have found the easiest way to leash train a goat is to put the leash on and wait for the goat to move...praise/treat...mostly I start by just following them for a while. Then I put the leash on whenever I'm out there and sit...they learn they have to stay with you. Once they will lead you around it is a simple step to you leading them.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

I trained my goats to lead the same way I've always trained calves to lead. 

I place their food where they can see it. The first couple days they cannot eat until they get their halter on. Once they start "asking" for the halter, I bump it up a notch and they must be led to their food (that is placed within site). Once that goes smoothly, they are led to the food that has been placed NOT in their site.

It takes about a week, but its easy on them, and easy on me, so we are all happy. My adult goats that were broken in this way do extremely well on the lead. I can put a collar and lead on and lead them away from the herd and barn, and they usually walk along eagerly leaving some slack in the lead. They *always* get a quick bite of grain before I put them back in the herd.


----------

